

Ask HN: Are XFN links and FOAF popular enough to base a startup idea on them? - SingAlong

Just a few hours ago I read http://paulgraham.com/ideas.html<p>The phrase "idea from a shower" caught my eye and in very little time I could see myself brain-storming ideas on paper. I like one idea which uses XFN links and FOAF. But are they popular enough to base an idea on them? Is is possible to urge people to describe their relations with XFN and FOAF by adding it in the plugin that I develop?<p>To be precise, my idea isn't new. It's just what other few startups are doing. But in a different way: by utilizing these XFN and FOAF data.
======
tonystubblebine
There's real momentum behind data portability and that's likely to help all
standards. However, I was very disappointed, when we were implementing FOAF,
to find that the FOAF validator is broken. I took that as a sign that people
had moved on to other standards (XFN+hcard).

